# IBEW Journeyman Exam



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I took that test 30 years ago and the mimeographed answers to it still might be tucked in thousands of 1984 code books scattered across untold landfills all across the country.
You need to find one of those. :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard! When I took the test it was on a Dos computer program. You may want to wait for a younger guy to be more relevant.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Glad you're breaking from ABC. They're an anti-worker association. If you read about the lobbying and legislation they support it's scary.


----------



## johnniefive (Jul 27, 2016)

3 weeks ago after 7yrs working for Helix Electric I decided to make a move and join the IBEW, it was an easy move because of all the benefits the union offers but also a tough one because I left behind years of friendship and my own brotherhood of electricians. It happened so fast that I couldn't give a 2 week notice but I have no regrets. I've already taken and passed the journeyman wireman exam. As of today I'm officially part of the IBEW Local Union 441!


----------



## M.A.R (Jun 10, 2012)

johnniefive said:


> 3 weeks ago after 7yrs working for Helix Electric I decided to make a move and join the IBEW, it was an easy move because of all the benefits the union offers but also a tough one because I left behind years of friendship and my own brotherhood of electricians. It happened so fast that I couldn't give a 2 week notice but I have no regrets. I've already taken and passed the journeyman wireman exam. As of today I'm officially part of the IBEW Local Union 441!



So what was on the test?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I took the test at Local 401 here in Reno about 15 years ago. I don't remember much of it but there were several questions about motor and transformer connections. 

One showed 3 transformers and i had to draw a Y connection. Another showed the 6 windings of a 12 lead ∆ motor and I had to number each lead. 

I took this test the same way i have taken every other test since high school; first, answer every question that you know the answer to. Calculate your score. If it's not enough to pass, then answer the questions that require you to look something up. If your score still isn't high enough, then do the ones that require math. 

By this time, it's pretty likely that your score is high enough to pass so just guess at the others. 

I don't remember how much time they gave us, but I was done way early and got 92%.


----------



## rene6985 (Apr 28, 2018)

Every 5th year apprentice took the JW test, to become Journeyman in their last day.
The test is mostly NEC Code, there is 2 answer on each question. The answer on the question and the Section of the Code where you found it. There are Electrical question
and diagram, be sure to ask the JATC to give you Review materials because , even if
your answer is right, and its different from the diagram or exact answer, they may put it incorrect because the person who will correct your answer don't belong to the union or just an outsider to give you the a fair chance


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

rene6985 said:


> Every 5th year apprentice took the JW test, to become Journeyman in their last day.
> The test is mostly NEC Code, there is 2 answer on each question. The answer on the question and the Section of the Code where you found it. There are Electrical question
> and diagram, be sure to ask the JATC to give you Review materials because , even if
> your answer is right, and its different from the diagram or exact answer, they may put it incorrect because the person who will correct your answer don't belong to the union or just an outsider to give you the a fair chance


I think by now the OP has already written the test as this thread is almost 2years old!


----------



## rene6985 (Apr 28, 2018)

Yah but it will help somebody , who are trying to get to the union


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

rene6985 said:


> Yah but it will help somebody , who are trying to get to the union


are you an organizer?

are the tests standardized throughout the country? i know my district is standardized.


----------



## ibewmatt (May 10, 2014)

So when I turned out we had a 5th year performance exam that we had to take but the Journeyman test was not required and most in my class didn't take it. I took it because I was told it might be helpful if you travel out of state, which I did for a little while. The test was almost the same test as the performance test. Written exam, pipe bending, 3-4 way switching, motor control digram and wiring, transformer wiring. Took about 4 hours if I remember. I believe it is different from local to local


----------



## Wiresmith (Feb 9, 2013)

ibewmatt said:


> So when I turned out we had a 5th year performance exam that we had to take but the Journeyman test was not required and most in my class didn't take it. I took it because I was told it might be helpful if you travel out of state, which I did for a little while. The test was almost the same test as the performance test. Written exam, pipe bending, 3-4 way switching, motor control digram and wiring, transformer wiring. Took about 4 hours if I remember. I believe it is different from local to local


your description fits my locals organzing test to a t, i believe it is an international ibew test, i know ours is dictated by the district at least


----------



## Julian 0987$& (Nov 22, 2021)

ibewmatt said:


> So when I turned out we had a 5th year performance exam that we had to take but the Journeyman test was not required and most in my class didn't take it. I took it because I was told it might be helpful if you travel out of state, which I did for a little while. The test was almost the same test as the performance test. Written exam, pipe bending, 3-4 way switching, motor control digram and wiring, transformer wiring. Took about 4 hours if I remember. I believe it is different from local to local


Hey Matt what local are you from brotha?


----------



## Julian 0987$& (Nov 22, 2021)

johnniefive said:


> Hey there, I'm new to the site. I've been in the trade for 7yrs, I work for a non union contractor. I finished my apprenticeship with Associated Builders and Contractors last year. I'm currently in the process of taking my California General Electrician exam and I'm also looking to join my local IBEW. I have spoken to a recruiter already and was recommended I join after I pass my test. I was also told that after joining I would have to take a JW exam that is given by the IBEW. I hear its a two part test which included a skill test and a code book test similar to the state exam. My question is who here has taken it and how hard is the test. I've heard from some people that its harder than the state exam while others have said its easy. Id like to get some insight from someone who has actually taken it


John what was the test actually on ?


----------

